# Purring during the night



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone.

My kitty seems to purr quite a lot during the night. What might this mean?

Thanks.

eleftheria


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

That shes feeling cozy and relaxed 

Apparently cats also use a louder purr to 'solicite', so she may be trying to tell you to cuddle her


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh gosh! Thaaaaaaaaaaanks!  He has been purring very loudly indeed and he also emits a small chirp or very light miaou followed by an exhaling sound or so....

eleftheria


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's *very* happy.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you god!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Just a quick update to say that Zachary has been miaouing (is this understandable?  ) quite a lot through the night. When the clock ticks 9:00p.m he becomes VERY agitated. I don't know why he is so vocal for. He seems restless....Why?

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe he is hungry. Or thinks he is. Toby often does the same and he is just wanting his fat tum tum filled with something good. A few kitty treats usually does the trick.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Melysion thaaaaaaaaaank you so much!  I offer food to him and he turns around. I will try with some treats I have (even though the first time I offered them to him, he tried a little and then played with it!) and hopefully they will do the trick.

Today also I discovered the difficulty in switching food. With the wet food I got I had no probs convincing him to try it (lets hope this will continue... ). With the dry food, however, I got the Orijin dry food and he was used to Royal Canin. So I had to mix the two foods in order for Zachary to try them. He discarded the Orijin and ate around it the Royal Canin kibbles!...

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, my Tobe doesn't like the Orijin either. He usually gets Felidae , Taste of the Wild or Applaws dry. You might be able to get Taste of the Wild if you cant get Orijin.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello again.

I gave Zachary the treat I have because he was being lightly vocal (later he will be much more vocal and restless....). He turned around. I don't know what makes him so agitated. And it lasts for a good 8 hours!!....I will mention this to the vet tomorrow.

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello melysion!!!!!!

I got Orijin and Acana. Taste of the Wild does not seem to be available in Greece. I will do a more thorough search tomorrow, though. Zachary, according to the vet, is about 2 years old. Hence, for a considerable amount of time he has been on the streets at night, and cats are 'naturally' nocturnal animals. Could it be that he is so agitated because he has not yet got accustomed to the human schedule?

Best wishes and everything good,

eleftheria


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

eleftheria said:


> Hello melysion!!!!!!
> 
> I got Orijin and Acana. Taste of the Wild does not seem to be available in Greece. I will do a more thorough search tomorrow, though. Zachary, according to the vet, is about 2 years old. Hence, for a considerable amount of time he has been on the streets at night, and cats are 'naturally' nocturnal animals. Could it be that he is so agitated because he has not yet got accustomed to the human schedule?
> 
> ...


Oh definitely. Nighttime was his - time to get out and prowl time! It will just take time for him to get used to the idea of staying inside.

It is also possible that he was an indoor/outdoor cat and is used to being let out at that time. If so he just thinks you are incredibly dense not to understand what he's asking


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cats are nocturnal animals, though our loving pet kitties sometimes adapt their schedules to better match ours.
Your cat may be reacting to the sound or scent of an outside cat wandering around your house.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello there and thank you very much indeed for your feedback!!!

 .....I MUST be pretty dense not to understand such an obvious thing, indeed!! Cat wanting to go out at night....I don't know where Zachary was before but whoever had him lost a wonderful wonderful pet!!!

It could be gunterkat that a cat might be outside and that Zachary senses its presence (the cat shouldn't necessarily be a female cat, or? Zachary was already neutered when I found him). There are quite a few around. 

Hopefully we will find our way as time goes by or either Zachary will sleep during the night or I will roam the valleys (ok, lets not exaggerate about the 'valleys' here ) with him....It seems plan A is rather more appealing...

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Zachary might feel threatened if there are intact males wandering about, since, in the wild, they would kill a young male who is a potential rival.
Just give him lots of lovin', and tell him you'll keep him safe. He might not understend your words, but he will pick up on your feelings. :wink:


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Gunterkat thaaaaaaanks so much. I hope cats understand feelings.......recently, when I extend my hand his direction to pet him, he just closes his eyes or blinks a bit. In the beginning he would open his eyes wide and wait to see what would happen...I don't know whether he associated the gesture with petting or that he understands my feeling that I want to pet him...regardless I think he understands me a little bit better now, I think ...and I have to make it plain to him that I will protect him no matter what!!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

My gal goes to bed when I go to bed. Last supper snack, then the lights go off and she lies quietly in my bed for the next 8 hours. She probably gets up at some point during the night and goes to the bathroom or drinks some water or something and comes back, but if she does, she does it very quietly.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

awwww.......................wonderful indeed!!!!!!!!!!!..........wow faithless!!!!!!! Thats the level of understanding that I would like to achieve with Zachary too!! .....really wonderful!!!!!!!!!! Did you do something to encourage that behavior or did it come naturally? Zachary does not like staying on my bed too long even though I put him next to me when I lie down....


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes always been that way since I got her at about 14 weeks, so I suppose she was taught that where ever she was previously. I think a lot of cats become accustomed to that over time. Closing his eyes when he sees your hand moving towards him is naturally a sign of trust


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Both of my kittens go to sleep when I go to sleep (either on or under my bed). However they are always up by 6:30 racing up and down the stairs into my room. If its the weekend, I just get up and shut the door so I can sleep a few more hours


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Just a couple of thoughts for you to keep in mind, eleftheria. Cats have a different kind of mindset than dogs.
They are not pack animals. While they will recognize a "head of household", they lead their own lives, and don't like to be forced into doing anything. (ask Marie:wink ) This makes training a cat a very different experience from training a dog. 
Cats are smart, reasonable beings, and will do what you wish if they see a good reason for it, or if they love you enough to have a desire to please you. (most do) So, you _teach_ a cat, as opposed to training him.

But you always start by establishing a rapport with the kitty *who owns you,* and go from there.

By the way, most cats are suckers for bribery by treats. This makes bribery a good place to start.
Don't give too many treats, you don't want them to become a substitute for food. :wink:

Feel free to ask any more wuestions about cat language, and I'll help if I can. Cats do some things that, at first, might not seem like language at all, but they have a lot to say if you know how to "listen". Learning their non-verbal cues, like the 'blink of trust', takes some getting used to, but you'll catch on, because your heart is in the right place.


----------

